# كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟



## وحيد الخلية (1 أغسطس 2011)

ماهو المرجع الذي يساعدني في اختيار المضخة المستخدمة لرفع الصرف من البدروم الى الدور الارضي والتي تسمى بال sewage submersible pump


----------



## صابر الحناجره (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أولا يجب أن تقوم بعمل حسابات للمضخة التي تحتاج إليها ، من حيث التدفق المطلوب و الضغط المطلوب ، فهل قمت بهذه العملية ؟


----------



## وحيد الخلية (1 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس صابر الحناجرة مشكور على تفاعلك مع الموضوع 
في الحقيقة انا لم اقوم باي حسابات لاني لا اعرف الخطوات اللازمة لذلك ......... أرجو منك مساعدتي وارشادي


----------



## الأمين حسن (2 أغسطس 2011)

توجد في هذا المنتدى مشاركات أخوان كتيره عن هذا الموضوع فتش وبتلاقي إن شا الله وكما قال الأخ تحتاج لمعرفة ا=التدفق والسمت


----------



## صابر الحناجره (2 أغسطس 2011)

الخطوات اللازمة هي ما يلي:
1- حساب التدفق المطلوب :
أولا: يجب أن تحسب عدد الوحدات المكافئة ( Discharge Units ) التي تصب في حفرة المضخة الغاطسة ( Sump pit ) ، و إذا كانت الحفرة تستقبل مياه الأمطار فيجب حسابها أيضا ، بإختصار إحسب كل التدفقات التي تغذي الحفرة .
ثانيا : بالنسبة للوحدات المكافئة ، فيجب أن تحولها لتدفق ، أي بوحدة لتر/ثانية ، يوجد ( تشارت ) أو مخطط لعملية التحويل هذه ، سأحاول إرفاق أحدها .

ثالثا : بعد حساب جميع التدفقات ، نختار عدد مرات تشغيل المضخة في الساعة من ( كتالوج الشركة الصانعة للمضخة ) ، في حالة عدم توفر ( كتالوج ) نختار 6 مرات تشغيل في الساعة .
رابعا : من الخطوة السابقة عرفنا أن المضخة ستعمل 6 مرات في الساعة ، وبالتالي سنقوم بتقسيم الساعة لضعف هذا العدد ، أي 12 قسم ، كل قسم مدته 5 دقائق ، إذن ستعمل المضخة لمدة خمسة دقائق لتفريغ الحفرة ، ثم ستتوقف لمدة خمسة دقائق أخرى حتى يعاد ملئ الحفرة .
خامسا : بناء على الخطوة السابقة ، و بما أن المضخة ستعمل لمدة 5 دقائق وتتوقف لمدة 5 دقائق فهذا يعني أننا نحتاج لمضخة ذات تدفق يساوي ضعفي التدفق المغذي للحفرة .
سادسا : سنحتاج لحفرة ذات حجم يساوي قيمة تدفق تغذية الحفرة مضروبا بزمن عمل المضخة ، أي مضروبا بخمسة دقائق ، مع مراعات تحويل الزمن لوحدة الثواني ، أي 300 ثانية .

مثال : لدينا حفرة تستقبل في أسوأ الحالات 2.4 لتر/ثانية ، إحسب تدفق المضخة المطلوب و حجم الحفرة اللازمة ؟

الجواب :
بما أن تدفق التغذية يساوي 2.4 ل/ث ، فإننا سنحتاج لمضخة تدفقها يساوي ضعف التدفق السابق ، أي 2.4 مضروبة ب 2 ، ويساوي 4.8 ل/ث .

حجم الحفرة يساوي 2.4 مضروبا ب 300 ثانية ، و يساوي 720 لتر أو 0.72 متر مكعب .
لاحظ أن هذا هو حجم الحفرة الفعال ، و يجب عليك لمعرفة الحجم الحقيقي أن تضيف حجم الماء اللذي سيتبقى أسفل المضخة - لأنك لاتستطيع أن تسحب كل الماء الموجود في الحفرة ، هنالك حد أدنى من إرتفاع الماء يجب أن تتركه أسفل المضخات - و أيضا أضف الحجم الموجود بين أرتفاع أنبوب تغذية الحفرة بالماء و إرتفاع غطاء الحفرة ، و أيضا حجم المضخات و الأنابيب التي ستشغل حيز في الحفرة .
يتبع ....


----------



## صابر الحناجره (2 أغسطس 2011)

نستكمل 

يبقى الآن أن نحسب الضغط المطلوب من المضخة ، الضغط المطلوب يساوي مجموع كل من الضغط ال ( إستاتيكي ) و هو الضغط اللازم للتغلب على فرق الإرتفاع بين مستوى قاع الحفرة و المستوى اللذي سنصب الماء فيه ، و نضيف للضغط السابق الضغط اللازم للتغلب على الإحتكاك في الأنابيب و المفاقيد على الوصلات ونحسب أنها تساوي عادة نصف المفاقيد على الإنبوب ، ما لم تتوفر لدينا قيم من الشركة الصانعة عندها نحسبها من القيم المنشورة في بيانات الشركة الصانعة .

أتمنى أن أكون أجبت على سؤالك ، إذا كان لديك أي إستفسار فأنا جاهز للخدمة .


----------



## وحيد الخلية (2 أغسطس 2011)

أسال اللة العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجزيك خير الجزاء في هذا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## صابر الحناجره (2 أغسطس 2011)

و إياكم أخي الكريم


----------



## وحيد الخلية (2 أغسطس 2011)

اذا بالامكان ارفاق الجدول الخاص بحساب الوحدات المكافئة والمخطط الخاص بتحويل الوحدات المكافئة الى تدفق


----------



## صابر الحناجره (2 أغسطس 2011)

تفضل


----------



## ahmed_20 (2 أغسطس 2011)

كلام جميل ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صابر وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أغسطس 2011)

و بعد ما تحسب ممكن تختار الطلمبة من الكتالوج المرفق :28:

و خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق للمهندس والاخ الفاضل / صابر الحناجرة :84:​


----------



## صابر الحناجره (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
وإياكم أستاذنا الكبير ( مهندس محمد ) ، تشرفت بمشاركتك ، جزاك الله عنا كل خير ، أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في وقتك و يزيدك علما .
و جزاك الله خيرا أخي نصير عبد الرزاق .


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و الى مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (7 أغسطس 2011)

احلى حاجه بحبها فى المنتدى ده ان الواحد بيخش موضوع معين ابيض يا ورد و يطلع منه ممكن يحضر فيه رساله ماجستير 
بجد الله يبارك لك مهندس صابر الحناجره و مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم


----------



## صابر الحناجره (7 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> احلى حاجه بحبها فى المنتدى ده ان الواحد بيخش موضوع معين ابيض يا ورد و يطلع منه ممكن يحضر فيه رساله ماجستير
> بجد الله يبارك لك مهندس صابر الحناجره و مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم


 
و إيياكم أستاذنا zanitty ، حضرتك الورد يا أستاذنا  ، منكم أخذنا العلم فكان لزاما علينا أن نرد بعض ما أعطيتمونا لأخوتنا ، أتمنى أن تستمر مسيرة هذا الملتقى حتى نستعيد مكانتنا بين الأمم. :12:


----------



## eng/elshemy (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## omarjamain (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوي صابر مشكور على المعلومات واللة يجزيك الخير بس ممكن تزودنا باسم المرجع الذي اخذت منة ال chart


----------



## علاء المشني (30 سبتمبر 2011)

حلو جدا...


----------



## صابر الحناجره (1 أكتوبر 2011)

omarjamain قال:


> اخوي صابر مشكور على المعلومات واللة يجزيك الخير بس ممكن تزودنا باسم المرجع الذي اخذت منة ال chart


 

و يجزاك خير 

بالنسبة للمرجع ستجد في المرفقات أدناه صفحة PDF لإسم المرجع السابق ، و ستجد أيضا ملف مضغوط يحتوي على Chart أخر مع إسم المرجع اللذي أخذ منه .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال: اذا كان sump pit منسوبها تحت سطح البحر وبالتالي عند الحفر هناك احتمالية وجود ماء فما هو نوع البايب المستخدم للسحب لل sump pit pump


----------



## صابر الحناجره (1 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> سؤال: اذا كان sump pit منسوبها تحت سطح البحر وبالتالي عند الحفر هناك احتمالية وجود ماء فما هو نوع البايب المستخدم للسحب لل sump pit pump


 
لم أفهم سؤالك أخ محمد سلامه .:81:


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عند الحفر لتركيب البايب وعمل التانك لل sump pit تسرب ماء لان منسوب الحفره اقل من منسوب مستوى البحر وبالتالي فانه عند تكيب البايب والتانك في المستقبل سوف نحتاج ازاحة هذا الماء لانه ممكن يجي من تحت التانك او من المناطق المحيطه وبالتالي ممكن تصميم ال sump pit لازاحة هذا الماء وذلك لمنع عمل فلودنج تحت التانك وبالتالي لمنع احتماليه ارتفاعه حيث ان هذا الماء ممكن يجي من تحت التانك ويرفعه عن مستواه وتبوظ المناسيبوبالتالي من الافضل تركيب بايب يحتوي على مجاري وثقوب ويحاط بقماش او بحص في خط السحب للطلمبه sump pit
ما هو نوع هذا البايب وكيف يمكن تصميم التانك


----------



## صابر الحناجره (2 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي محمد بداية أود أن أوضح لك أنني لا أمتلك خبرة موقع ، و لا أستطيع أن أفيدك كثيرا بتفاصيل كيفية صب خرسانة الحفرة و تركيب الأنابيب .

لكن سأفيدك بما أعرف ، وهو :

- أنه عادة يتم سحب المياه الجوفية بواسطة حفرة ( Sump pit ) مستقلة ومخصصة فقط لهذا الغرض ، و يتم تخصيص حفرة أو حفر أخرى للصرف الخاص بالمبنى .

- يتم سحب المياه الجوفية من تحت المبنى و حول جدران طوابق التسوية بواسطة إنابيب مثقبة ، تسمى ( Perforated pipe ) ، و يتم توصيل هذه الأنابيب لحفرة الضخ المخصصة لهذا الغرض .

- عندما يكون مستوى المياه الجوفية مرتفع في مواقع البناء ، و عندما نريد أن ننشئ خزان ماء أو حفرة ضخ خرسانية الجدران تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية ، فإن المهندس الإنشائي يصمم هذا الخزان بحيث يكون وزنه فارغا أكبر من وزن الماء المزاح و ذلك لمنع الخزان من الطفو بفعل الماء .

- عند القيام بصب خرسانة الخزان أو جدران الحفرة يتم ضخ المياه الجوفية المتجمعة في الحفرة بواسطة مضخة مؤقتة ، و من الممكن حفر جزء من الحفرة بعمق أكبر من العمق المطلوب و ذلك لنتمكن من تجميع المياه الجوفية في الجزء العميق و لنستطيع تركيب المضخة المؤقتة في ذلك الجزء العميق ، و في هذه الأثناء نقوم بصب خرسانة في بقية أجزاء الحفرة .

و في النهاية ظروف الموقع تختلف من مكان لمكان ، و يجب على مهندس الموقع أن يتدبر حلا و يرتجل الحلول . :56:


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## fayek9 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس صابر جزاك الله كل خير بحثت فى الكتاب المرفق عن المخططات وجداول التحويل من dfu الى l/s ولكنى لم اجدها فبرجاء تحديد اى قسم فى الكتاب المرفق أو اسم المرجع الذى يحتوى المخططات و الجداول


----------



## fayek9 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس صابر لو عندك نسخة من national plumbing code handbook ممكن ترفعهالنا على المنتدى و جزاك الله كل خير حيث انى بحثت عنها كثيرا و لم اجدها :87:


----------



## صابر الحناجره (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي نسخة ، لكن للأسف لا أعرف كيفية رفعها على المنتدى :80: ، إذا تكرم أحد الإخوة ذوي الخبرة بمساعدتي و إرشادي سأرفعها لك .


----------



## fayek9 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن ترفعه على ال WWW.4shared.com و تضع اللينك بعد عمل upload


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حاولت ، لكنه يبدا في التحميل ثم يتوقف ، يوجد مشكلة ما ، هل يوجد موقع آخر ؟


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> حاولت ، لكنه يبدا في التحميل ثم يتوقف ، يوجد مشكلة ما ، هل يوجد موقع آخر ؟


www.mediafire.com
و لو الملف بتاعك اكتر من 100 ميجا قسمه بال win rar الى عده ملفات حجم كل منها 100 ميجا بحد اقصى و ارفعهم جميعا لان مواقع الرفع لا تقبل اكثر من 100 ميجا للملف الواحد


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تشكر يا ريس ، دايما تاعبينك معانا ، جاري الرفع .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تفضل يا معلم 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ntnptvptfoq8hc9


----------



## fayek9 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا باشا و جارى التحميل


----------



## ahmed_20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

احسنت والف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## fayek9 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس صابر فى ملف الأكسيل المرفق مطلوب 
Outlet Residual Pressure فما هى قيمته ؟؟؟ وهل هو قيمة ثابته لكل طلمبات البيارات أم تختلف ؟ ​


----------



## fayek9 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

فى انتظار ردك يا هندسة و جزاك الله كل خير ......


----------



## nofal (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mech eng2 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
مشكوووووور


----------



## fayek9 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

فى انتظار ردك بخصوص Outlet Residual Pressure يا هندسة :82:


----------



## fayek9 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## amakali (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر الله لك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك شرح مهندس يعلم ما يقول


----------



## fayek9 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس صابر فى انتظار ردك على استفسارى بخصوص outlet residual pressure ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس صابر فى انتظار ردك على استفسارى بخصوص outlet residual pressure ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr fathy (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامر النجار (17 سبتمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لمن شارك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صابر وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mechanic power (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## elomda_5 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله ينور فعلا استفادنا كتير من الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزا ك الله كل خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*احسنت اخي بارك الله بجهودك المميزة لتوصيل المعلومة*


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ صابر كيف استخدم ملف مايكروسوفت اكسل للحسابات وهل هي دقيقة ومعتمدة..... تحياتي لجهودك

*


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (22 سبتمبر 2012)

Hello Eng. Saber,

I would like to thank you for all these information but I have a question if the pump capacity is 4.8l/s and the effective volume is 720 l so the pump will work only for 2.5 minute because if you divide 720l/4.8l/s = 150second=2.5minutes not 5minutes 
could you please clear this for us
thanks.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## esameraboud (6 فبراير 2013)

الى عمالقة الدراسات
عندي مستشفى نساء و ولادة سعة 200 سرير
كم سعة مضخة الرفع للصرف الصحي اللازمة للمشفى بشكل كامل؟


----------



## eyadinuae (7 فبراير 2013)

esameraboud قال:


> الى عمالقة الدراسات
> عندي مستشفى نساء و ولادة سعة 200 سرير
> كم سعة مضخة الرفع للصرف الصحي اللازمة للمشفى بشكل كامل؟



المستشفى فقط ام هناك مبنى لسكن الممرضات والاطباء؟
بشكل عام كل سرير واحد متر مكعب باليوم مياه تجهيز ومياه صرف صحي والله اعلم .. اي 200 الى 250 متر مكعب باليوم


----------



## aymanas2005 (27 مارس 2013)

وهى المستشفى كلها هتصرف على البياره ولا الدوار اللى تحت الارض بس؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymanas2005 (27 مارس 2013)

عموما بتحسب كميه المياه للمستشفى 1000لتر/سرير وممكن تحسب الصرف عباره عن 0.8 من المياه وبناءا عليه تحسب المضخه بتاعتك


----------



## alan_sherar88 (6 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## haideralbayati (6 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على الملاحظات


----------



## Emas (7 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جميل شكرا جيلا


----------



## king hema (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء نادر (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا" اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس الحالم (11 فبراير 2014)

موضوع مهم وردود أكثر من رائعة 


جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## ربايعه (10 مارس 2014)

عندي مساحة 700 متر حسب المعادله طلع عندي حجم الماء تبع لامطار 70 متر مكب بساعه عندي حفره عمها متر ونص وعرضها 120 اش مواصفات المضخه الغاطسه q=ia


----------



## alzaher.bebars (28 مايو 2014)

طيب لو عندى رامب لمدخل البدروم وعليه ترنش بيصرف على ال sump pit ازاى بحسب ال flow rate من الترنش لل sumpit 
وكمان لو عندى ماكينات تكييف ازاى بحسب التكثيف بتاعها
ولو عندى floor drain هل ليها fixture unit ولا يتم حساب ال surface drainage 
وامتى اضيف للحسابات المياة اللى ممكن تنتج من رشاشات الحريق فى البدروم (بعمل حسابها ولا لاء)
واخيرا كيف احسب قطر ماسورة الطرد لمجموعة 3 طلمبات فى البيارة (2working + 1stand by) وما هى السرعه المطلوبة فى خط طرد طلمبات الصرف
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (30 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم​


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (12 يونيو 2014)

ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك من فضله


----------



## alzaher.bebars (14 يونيو 2014)

يا جماعة الخير مفيش رد ليه


----------



## hussienmohamad (25 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر حسن (11 يناير 2015)

الف شكر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (14 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكرمك فعلا حاجة الواحد ماكنش عنده فيها فكرة


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2015)

مهندس صابر 
مش مفروض نحط فى اعتبارنا حجم الماء المنسكب من مرشات الحريق فى حال وجود مرشات فى نفس حيز المضخه الغاطسه ؟؟؟
اعتقد لازم نحسبه مره اخرى بالاضافه للحسابات اللى حضرتك ذكرتها و ناخد القيمه الاكبر


----------



## amr fathy (15 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

